
Everyone got CSS user-select wrong - basinos
https://www.malgol.com/the-importance-of-the-css-user-select-property/
======
squirrulcss
Lol I hate when I select the wrong text, I will definitely start using the
property more often

------
JohnStevens
Thai actually makes a lot of sense. Cant understand why none thought at this
even big techs

